# Dry, sore, scratchy throat, esp, while sleep? SOlutions?



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

hi all,do you suffer from a dry throat that is significantly worse at night, right where neck connects to body? i can't sleep at night - i choke. drinking doesn't seem to help it. any solutions? i heard baking soda helps...


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

i get the dry throat because it is burned back there. i sleep up on pillows. when exercising, i suck on gum so my throat doesn't dry out. when i talk alot, i have to take breaks. let me know if sleeping on an incline helps.


----------

